# Heat Shrink Seals



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello, 
I'm looking for heat shrink seals for plastic honey tubs. I've checked out BetterBee and MannLake, and both have them, but in sizes smaller than what I need. I'm looking for shrinks that will fit on a lid of 12 mm (4 3/4") diameter. Thanks


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Jonathan,
you mean 12 cm right?
I have looked to. I ended up buying tamper proof containers instead which hold 500g and 1kg of honey. The shrink bands are hard to find.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I'm looking for some, also to fit 1# creamed honey tubs. They'd need to be a smaller than 12cm, more like 9.5 - 10 if I remember correctly.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

we order these from uline (in a smaller size for muth jars). i think they sell standard sizes by the thousand, and custom by the 10,000...but the prices are low, the custom ones we got were under 2cents each.

i think you can even send them one of your containers so they can determine the right size.

deknow


----------



## Jonathan Hofer (Aug 10, 2005)

honeyshack said:


> Hello Jonathan,
> you mean 12 cm right?
> I have looked to. I ended up buying tamper proof containers instead which hold 500g and 1kg of honey. The shrink bands are hard to find.


Yes, that's right. It's 12 cm. I talked to a beekeeper from Manitoba, and he referred me to Unisource in Winnipeg. Problem is, to buy from Unisource you need an account, which amounts to spending a minimum of $600 at once, and a minimum purchase amount of $1000 per month. Maybe I should just buy from the beekeeper who has them.


----------

